# ♫ New Babies at Livinwright Farm!! ♫



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 12, 2011)

We are currently awaiting reply from a goat farm in Swanzey, NH about when we can pay & pick up one of their bucklings that was born this past week(June 8th, just 4 days after Olivia). He is absolutely beautiful! I love his superimposed beamed eighth notes(♫) !!!

His name will be: *HighNote*


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jun 12, 2011)

ADORABLE!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 12, 2011)

Awwww, so cute!!   :bun


----------



## elevan (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Bimpnottin (Jun 12, 2011)

he he, I wonder if he'll march to the beat of his own drummer?!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 12, 2011)

HighNote's lineage looks really nice!

Dam: Proctor Hill Farm TassajaraBlu
DD: Indigo Kids Blue Jasmine
DGD: Raven Hill Bambi
DGGD: Raven Hill Coco Creme

Sire:  Rosasharn TL Challenger
SD: Rosasharn HB Anora
SGD: Rosasharn's TL Arwen 8*D E AR1809
SGGD: ARMCH Rosasharn's Elfin 7*D VG, 1*M 
SGD(paternal): ARMCH Goodwood Water Lilly 2*D VG AR1599


----------



## crazyland (Jun 12, 2011)

He is going to be perfect with your herd.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice boy!


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 12, 2011)

oh he is a cutie for sure....

your little herd is looking so good!!!!


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 12, 2011)

Who knew a goat could have a tattoo!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 12, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Who knew a goat could have a tattoo!


And, if his breeder/current owner is agreeable, he will retain his horns and be registered through AGS which will mean that he will have an actual tattoo too!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jun 12, 2011)

He is a cutie - sorry for the newbie question, but his coloring is considered buckskin correct? I have a little girl colored very similar - she is belted though. 

By the way - my other doe has a "2" on her side. Gotta love those natural markings.









Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh he is stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## julieq (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice boy!  Congratulations!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 12, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> He is a cutie - sorry for the newbie question, but his coloring is considered buckskin correct? I have a little girl colored very similar - she is belted though.
> 
> By the way - my other doe has a "2" on her side. Gotta love those natural markings.
> 
> ...


yes, his coloration is considered a buckskin.
here is a link to a page that shows various color patterns for NDs... you have to scroll down roughly 1/4 of the way down the page before pictures are actually present, but some really good examples. http://buffalocreekfarmnc.com/nigerian_color.html


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 12, 2011)

Cool!  I was so excited when I got my first Nigerian too!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 12, 2011)

HighNote will be our first guaranteed 100% pure bred Nigerian Dwarf! SO exciting!

What age is preferable to start their breeding rotation? Would 5-6 months old be too young?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 13, 2011)

We just picked up our Arwen daughter over the weekend!  My gal and your fella are distantly related. 

Our Jr. buck Pie was 6 months old his first breeding season.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 13, 2011)

N.Smithurmond: COOL!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 18, 2011)

On the way home with our new babies!

Pictures are found here(last 2 pictures in the album): http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.163063283747622.52553.130986543621963&l=c30c6e77e5


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay its always exciting! !


----------



## PattySh (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on your new goats. Very pretty.


----------



## elevan (Jun 18, 2011)

Very cute!  Congratulations!


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 18, 2011)

All of your goats are very nice and the new Buckling exceptional!
Keep us updated, how they adjusted at home.
Must be very excited and busy day for you today.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 18, 2011)

When we got home, we pulled Olivia from Maude(needless to say, Maude was   

 ), and let all 4 kids out in the backyard to get to know each other and play for about half an hour. We then made their respective bottles and attempted feeding 2 kids, then the other 2 kids.  Obviously, that funny looking thing with the yellow and red squishy thing, was turned down, at first. By carefully holding BB(black boy - temporary descriptive name)'s head and squirming the nipple into his mouth and forcing him to take it... he realized, in his attempting to push it out of his mouth, that,"Hey! There is something good in there!"   He spent roughly the next 3 minutes sucking on it.  Good BB! 
BG(black girl - temporary descriptive name) apparently likes to suck from the side of her mouth instead of the front, but it looks like she may be teething, as she appears to be more chewing than sucking. HighNote likes to turn to mush in your lap... and will allow the nipple in his mouth, but keeps it there more like a pacifier, than a nipple... for now.  Olivia... we will have to wait for her to start crying to be fed. Right now she is still contented from feeding off Maude all day.

So far, not going that bad.  We currently have a dish with Lucerne Farm's Alfa Supreme shredded, molasses misted, alfalfa hay in the big dog crate with them, and BB, Olivia & BG are nibbling it.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

We finally agreed on names for the two black w/ white kids.  The girl is Sheba, and the boy is Jack(BlackJack).

This is a link to their dam's "pedigree" page:
http://www.rainbowmeadowsfarm.com/id32.html

And their sire's "pedigree" page:
http://www.rainbowmeadowsfarm.com/id79.html


Oh, and for a visual on HighNote's pedigree...
His dam's pedigree:
http://rainbowmeadows.fatcow.com/id18.html

His sire's pedigree:
http://www.proctorhill.com/challengerpage.htm


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice! Congratulations!  I can't wait for our babies (I am starting to think those girls just like being pregnant )


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 21, 2011)

Jack(BlackJack)... has a golden brown MOONSPOT on his left rear leg!!!! our first official MOOSPOT!!!!!          We may not end up wethering him after all... will need to discuss it as a family and decide together after reading over his pedigree chart.


----------

